# Yesterday's Ride



## Zinthar (17 Jun 2011)

So, for the past few weeks, I've been getting back into riding and have had the dream of riding to work from my house...about 16.5 miles (one way) away. I've been slowly working up the distances (first at 5 miles each way, then at 7, then 10 and 14). I've been doing this every Tuesday and Thursday for the past few weeks. Yesterday, I woke up with the plan to do the 14 mile route again but, as I was getting ready I thought, "You know, screw it, I'm gonna do it today." So, I set out on the route that I have had pre-planned in my head for 3 years now.

I'm proud to say that I made it through the 16.5 miles to work in 1:06:00 and was tired but, not bad since I've been able to do 25 milers on the weekends. The big question was the 16.5 back home after work. I've never done 33 miles in one day before.

As the time ticked closer to going home time, I got more and more apprehensive but, I suited up and headed out. I'm even MORE proud to say that I made it home in 56:00!!! It was fantastic!! I averaged 17+mph (27kph) and I felt like I could have done another 15 or 20! 

Can't wait for the next time I do it....took the bike into the shop for a tune up when I got home yesterday because it needed it...I've been planning to do that for a while now. I get it back in a week or so and will be doing the ride from home to work each time now without fear and a whole lot of confidence.

Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Globalti (18 Jun 2011)

Well done - you've broken through now and your mileage will just go on increasing. Learn to tune that bike yourself though so that you're not dependant on so-called professionals, Google your own compatriot Sheldon Brown if you want hints and tips on maintenance. 

You'll be amazed at how your range and horizons begin to expand as you gain fitness.


My brother lives in Michigan and would like to do more road cycling but is afraid of American drivers so limits himself to the occasional trip around the Potawotomi trail.


----------



## Zinthar (20 Jun 2011)

Globalti said:


> Well done - you've broken through now and your mileage will just go on increasing. Learn to tune that bike yourself though so that you're not dependant on so-called professionals, Google your own compatriot Sheldon Brown if you want hints and tips on maintenance.
> 
> You'll be amazed at how your range and horizons begin to expand as you gain fitness.
> 
> ...



Thanks...yeah, I can do somethings myself but, honestly, I don't mind taking it to the shop as I just don't have the time to do what they do. Plus, it gets me a reason to get into the shop and buy something else!


----------

